# Favorite River Baits



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones favorite lures for smallmouth in rivers are. Personaly my favorites would be Rebel Craws and a lead head with a grub tail.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Baby Chug Bug or buzzbait.


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Rooster Tails, Power Grubs on 1/16 oz jig heads, and original Rapalas.


----------



## fishohio0329 (Oct 23, 2009)

rebel craws, a 1/4oz chartreuse single blade Colorado spinner bait(my favorite bait), used to slay smallies,rock bass with these little norman medium diving crankbaits(especially ones in white)...they used to come in a combo pack. havent seen them in years.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Small jig-n-craw, 4"stick worm, 4" fluke, and a 3" grub on a 3/16oz. minnow head jig.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

By far it's the Ugly Duckling cranks for me. Can't go wrong with the smaller ones. Not for sure the model number?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Depending on the river, Shad raps, tube jigs, and drop shot technique have done well for me.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

in line spinners always do wonders for me


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

buzz, poppers, Mepps, tubes


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

3/8oz black buzzbaits and mustard bitsy tubes. 90 percent of the summer I'm throwing these 2 baits.


----------

